# Merged: Cwebb anybody?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*did you hear this? Webber to Mavs?*

the deal is done if Webber wants to accept less than 15 minutes a game.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> The Mavericks plan to take a hard look at Chris Webber if and when the former All-Star power forward gets released by the Philadelphia 76ers.
> 
> Despite his diminished production this season, Webber figures to command a lot of interest from the league’s elite teams. The Mavs likely would compete with San Antonio, Phoenix, defending champion Miami, Detroit and others for his services.
> 
> “If I’m putting myself in his shoes, he would want to compete and play for championship-caliber team,” president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson said Wednesday. “We’re on of those teams he could make a ‘run for the roses’ with.”


I don't know who will pick him up. I think this is Zo all over again though. Don't know where he'll go.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: did you hear this? Webber to Mavs?*

*Mavericks interested in C-Webb*
By ART GARCIA
Star-Telegram Staff Writer

The Mavericks plan to take a hard look at Chris Webber if and when the former All-Star power forward gets released by the Philadelphia 76ers.

Despite his diminished production this season, Webber figures to command a lot of interest from the league’s elite teams. The Mavs likely would compete with San Antonio, Phoenix, defending champion Miami, Detroit and others for his services.

“If I’m putting myself in his shoes, he would want to compete and play for championship-caliber team,” president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson said Wednesday. “We’re on of those teams he could make a ‘run for the roses’ with.”

Webber, a native of Detroit, is on the verge of being bought out of his contract, according to reports out of Philadelphia. He’s averaging 11 points and 8.3 rebounds this season in 18 games, having missed 10 of the last 13 games because of ankle and foot problems.

Webber (6-10, 245) was traded to the Sixers last season after six-plus years in Sacramento. The 14-year veteran has also played for Washington and Golden State, averaging 21.4 points and 10 rebounds for his career.

Nelson and coach Avery Johnson both have ties to Webber dating back to 1993-94, his rookie season with the Warriors and then-head coach Don Nelson. Donnie Nelson served on his father’s coaching staff, with Johnson as the starting point guard.

Nelson said the next step is to discuss the situation with Johnson and owner Mark Cuban pending Webber’s release. Nelson is in an information-gathering mode and plans to talk to Webber’s agent, Aaron Goodwin, soon.

Johnson would also have to meet with Webber before any decision is made.

“Avery is a meeting guy,” Nelson said. “Before we come to terms with players, he wants to sit down face-to-face, eye-to-eye.”

Nelson added the advantages to adding Webber stems from his track record. The Mavs also could have a need for a true power forward behind Dirk Nowitzki, as Austin Croshere has struggled this season. Devean George has played a number of backup minutes there, but he’s a true small forward at 6-8.

The disadvantages could be the lack of playing time with the Mavs — Nelson estimates it’s somewhere between 7-to-15 minutes — and Webber’s physical state.

“Can he add something to the mix? The obvious answer is yes,” Nelson said. “But it’s complicated. We don’t want to do anything to upset balance of this really cool chemistry we have on this team right now.”

Webber also has had a reputation of being a difficult personality. Nelson doesn’t anticipate that being a problem, noting the success the Mavs have enjoyed with Jerry Stackhouse and Nick Van Exel.

“The majority of NBA players, they’re like great artists or musicians,” Nelson said. “They like things done a certain way. That’s nothing new. That’s what makes them great talents.

“With age comes wisdom and understanding and more openness. We experienced that with Jerry and Nick and on down the line. Their priorities shift.”

Since the Mavs have the league-maximum 15 players on the rosters, one would have to be waived to make room for Webber. The contract of rookie guard Jose Barea became guaranteed Wednesday.
Art Garcia, 817-390-7760 [email protected]


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: did you hear this? Webber to Mavs?*

I don't like him here. I think we're fine.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: did you hear this? Webber to Mavs?*

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/16427901.htm

forgot the link


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: did you hear this? Webber to Mavs?*



_Dre_ said:


> I don't like him here. I think we're fine.


Even with a non-production out of Cro?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: did you hear this? Webber to Mavs?*

No, No, No, No, no,non nononononononononon.

Webber is washed up and done. We've had enough problems getting our chemistry to where it is. No need to throw another wrench in the system. 

Please don't do this.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: did you hear this? Webber to Mavs?*

NOOOOOO :thand:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: did you hear this? Webber to Mavs?*

We've been fine with Cro underproducing. Their games aren't very similiar either. Cro is just a jumpshooter. CWebb is gonna want to have the ball a lot more.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Cro hasn't done ANYTHING this season!

Even if Webber doesn't do anything, it wouldn't be a step down....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: did you hear this? Webber to Mavs?*

Why do I get the feeling noone here's gonna like this move, but we do it and he ends up being great for us? With Nelson's past of picking up seemingly done 4s, Hendersen and Diop, we shouldn't jump to conclusions. All that said I still wouldn't do it.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Still, this does not appeal to me in the least bit.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Cro hasn't done ANYTHING this season!
> 
> Even if Webber doesn't do anything, it wouldn't be a step down....


The thing is that Webber would do something and that is collecting bricks :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: did you hear this? Webber to Mavs?*



_Dre_ said:


> Why do I get the feeling noone here's gonna like this move, but we do it and he ends up being great for us? With Nelson's past of picking up seemingly done 4s, Hendersen and Diop, we shouldn't jump to conclusions. All that said I still wouldn't do it.


Definitely a possibility, but why mess with the chemistry of a 28-8 NBA leading team?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: did you hear this? Webber to Mavs?*



_Dre_ said:


> We've been fine with Cro underproducing. Their games aren't very similiar either. Cro is just a jumpshooter. CWebb is gonna want to have the ball a lot more.


That's very true.

Cro is a slower and less accurate Dirk.

But how much can Webber demand the ball with less than 15 minutes of playing time?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> Cro hasn't done ANYTHING this season!
> 
> Even if Webber doesn't do anything, it wouldn't be a step down....


Yes it would because he commands the ball alot more. He wants to hold the ball and be a point-PF. If he's making bad plays and stalling the offense with bad shots, it hurts more than nothing. On paper, you'd say why not, but when you take into account his actual game, no.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: did you hear this? Webber to Mavs?*



Ninjatune said:


> Definitely a possibility, but why mess with the chemistry of a 28-8 NBA leading team?


We are talking about the 7th man on the bench! :chill:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: did you hear this? Webber to Mavs?*



edwardcyh said:


> We are talking about the 7th man on the bench! :chill:


Maybe 8th! :lol:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: did you hear this? Webber to Mavs?*



edwardcyh said:


> That's very true.
> 
> Cro is a slower and less accurate Dirk.
> 
> But how much can Webber demand the ball with less than 15 minutes of playing time?


Not much, but he sure could take shots away from JHo and Terry while Dirk is on the pine.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Yes it would because he commands the ball alot more. He wants to hold the ball and be a point-PF. If he's making bad plays and stalling the offense with bad shots, it hurts more than nothing. On paper, you'd say why not, but when you take into account his actual game, no.


Well... then the argument comes back to bench scoring. When our supposed deep bench hasn't been producing much lately, it forces our GM to go out and find some production. No?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: did you hear this? Webber to Mavs?*



Ninjatune said:


> Not much, but he sure could take shots away from JHo and Terry while Dirk is on the pine.


If we can put up with KVH's dumb shots, we can put up with Webbers, ok? LOL...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

IF and this is a big IF, he could come here and be content with >15 mins per game and not go hog wild with those 15 mins, I could see myself being okay with this. He IS at a point in his carrer where he would want to definitely go to a contender. Most guys in that position are willing to play a diminished role just to get the ever allusive ring. *read*: Finley


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

...I say go for Spree before Cwebb. I think he's itching to play 15 minutes and score every minute. That's probably just me though.

I think we can trade some seconds though and find a better fit than Webb. His name value is gonna end up commanding big minutes, watch.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> IF and this is a big IF, he could come here and be content with >15 mins per game and not go hog wild with those 15 mins, I could see myself being okay with this. He IS at a point in his carrer where he would want to definitely go to a contender. Most guys in that position are willing to play a diminished role just to get the ever allusive ring.


That's what I am saying! LOL...

Avery Johnson will to sit down with him and let him know his role before committing to anything.

If AJ should feel comfortable with it, I am all for it.

Honestly, there are only a handful of coaches in the league that could command that kind of authority, and AJ is one of them....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> *read*: Finley


:lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We can't afford to have Webber, maybe he will hit some shots, but he might also be the slowest player in the game and most of all he is a terrible defender. I highly doubt he would have the attitude to give the effort we need in order to be successful.

Adding someone doesn't make sense right now.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> ...I say go for Spree before Cwebb. I think he's itching to play 15 minutes and score every minute. That's probably just me though.
> 
> I think we can trade some seconds though and find a better fit than Webb. His name value is gonna end up commanding big minutes, watch.


Just a thought, if he wants more minutes, whose minutes do you think will go down?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I suppose that if nothing else, the last 4 or 5 years should prove to us that our coaching staff and front office don't make alot of bad decisions when it comes to pickups.........sans A.Walker.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Adding someone doesn't make sense right now.


Adding minutes to a LACKLUSTER bench....

Anthony Johnson and Austin Croshere are not getting ANY playing time.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Just a thought, if he wants more minutes, whose minutes do you think will go down?


I think the minutes will come from our #5 position. AJ likes to go small sometimes. 

Imagine, Harris, Terry, JHo, Webber, and Dirk.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> I think the minutes will come from our #5 position. AJ likes to go small sometimes.
> 
> Imagine, Harris, Terry, JHo, Webber, and Dirk.


I still like the Harris, Terry, JHo, George, and Dirk lineup better.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I still like the Harris, Terry, JHo, George, and Dirk lineup better.


but JHo and George are both small forwards...

Changing out George to Webber adds an actual POWER FORWARD because George is basically a "shooting PF" in the line-up.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

only if he leagaly changes his position to shooting guard...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> but JHo and George are both small forwards...
> 
> Changing out George to Webber adds an actual POWER FORWARD because George is basically a "shooting PF" in the line-up.


Yeah, a slow @ss PF with bum knees. I'd much rather go small with a much more athletic George in that spot.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

You guys are missing some things, let me elaborate:

*The Pro:* At 15 minutes/game, he's part of your second wave. That unit has trouble at times with ball movement. CWebb is a fantastic passer; forget the notion he's going to shoot a shot a minute, he can fill the post and command attention.

*The Con:* The Mavs may feel like they are forced to purchase insurance. If another contender takes a flyer on him and does well, it makes them tougher to beat in the post season.

They're both reasons the Mavs may do this. :sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

NT,

Is that Monica Bellucci?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I suppose Ed has a point, that lineup could have potential for 7-10 minutes, but why waste money on him? His whole Aura is going to be too much for us to just sit him at the end of the bench and keep him out of the rotation. Let him go back to Washington or something.

One other POV you could look at though is us blocking him from the rest of the West and just sitting him so noone else will get him.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> NT,
> 
> Is that Monica Bellucci?


 Ha, for your 6th incorrect guess... nope. 
Your gonna flip when you see who it is.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> One other POV you could look at though is us blocking him from the rest of the West and just sitting him so noone else will get him.


Huh... wouldn't that be a kick to the sack?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

xray said:


> You guys are missing some things, let me elaborate:
> 
> *The Pro:* At 15 minutes/game, he's part of your second wave. That unit has trouble at times with ball movement. CWebb is a fantastic passer; forget the notion he's going to shoot a shot a minute, he can fill the post and command attention.
> 
> ...


Cwebb is not going to command any attention in the post. He's a good enough passer where he can pass out of doubles anyway, and they're not going to double him because he won't score. He doesn't ever even go in the post anymore. His best game is around the top of the key.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> One other POV you could look at though is us blocking him from the rest of the West and just sitting him so noone else will get him.


LOL... yup!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ninjatune said:


> Huh... wouldn't that be a kick to the sack?


Well that wouldn't be the only reason, but like Bray said, that's part of the reasoning.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Ha, for your 6th incorrect guess... nope.
> Your gonna flip when you see who it is.


:lol: I am already flipping....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Cwebb is not going to command any attention in the post. He's a good enough passer where he can pass out of doubles anyway, and they're not going to double him because he won't score. He doesn't ever even go in the post anymore. His best game is around the top of the key.


In Philly.

But in this offense, they could set him up in the post. :bsmile:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Cwebb is not going to command any attention in the post. He's a good enough passer where he can pass out of doubles anyway, and they're not going to double him because he won't score. He doesn't ever even go in the post anymore. His best game is around the top of the key.


His game has gone down because he's been forced to play so many minutes. If AJ only wants 15 minutes out of him and make a single-purpose low-post player out of him, I'm sure he'd be able to handle it...

He does have his credentials after so many years in the league.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> :lol: I am already flipping....


Check your PMs.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Lol, they could do whatever they wanted in Philly. If he was in any way still valuable on the block he would've been there instead of being scared or something and standing at the key. I suppose he would be ok to make a pass or two from the block to a cutter, but it's a really small thing. Hell, Dirk can get better at that and we wouldn't need Webb.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

If this were to happen, how to you think it would be viewed by the rest of the league? 

We just got alot tougher and deeper?
Or we just made a bad mid-season pickup while holding the NBA's best record?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> He does have his credentials after so many years in the league.


And as the article mentioned, you can't judge a veteran until you've seen him in every situation. Finley went to what he thought was a great situation, only to be leap frogged by his old team.

But Webber into a microwave contender (just add passing big man) could revolutionize his achy knees and give him a kick in the bum. :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> And as the article mentioned, you can't judge a veteran until you've seen him in every situation. Finley went to what he thought was a great situation, only to be leap frogged by his old team.
> 
> But Webber into a microwave contender (just add passing big man) could revolutionize his achy knees and give him a kick in the bum. :whoknows:


I understand that, but Spurs are BETTER with Finley coming off the bench, no? Dallas got the head coach, and that's the difference.

The issue we should be discussing is whether or not Dallas is better with Webber coming off the bench as oppose to Cro.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The issue we should be discussing is whether or not Dallas is better with Webber coming off the bench as oppose to Cro.


Without a doubt, imo.

Losing: A threat from outside.

Gaining: One of the best passing big men in NBA history. What's left in the tank is at question.

Of course, what can be negotiated with Webber is up in the air - and then there's Cro's guaranteed deal. :|


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Without a doubt, imo.
> 
> Losing: A threat from outside.
> 
> ...


Dallas still has JET and JHo from the outside, not to mention Dirk. Dallas has so many shooters that I don't worry about shooting much.

It's the interior game that concerns me most.

Imagine, Dirk puts up a screen for Devin just inside the 3-point line, Devin drives with a half-tank Webber on low post.... Just those three players and a simple screen creates enough threat on offense.....

If you add Terry and JHo to the mix....

WOW!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Uhh he can pass so i'm all for it, besides what do we have to lose?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Everyone seems to want CWebb here. I actually dont want to see him on the Mavs even though we wont be losing anything. I just think we are fine the way we are.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I dont want to see him on the Mavs. I honestly think the Devean George is doing a great job backing up Dirk at the PF spot. Cro hasnt done anything, but George has done a lot to make up for it.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

It wouldn't really hurt us since were not really losing anything at all, and you never know he might get revitalized, look at the Heat during the Finals the oldies came up big when it was needed. Plus would you want Webber on a team oh say like Spurs, Lakers, or some other playoff team.

If it's for like 2-3 million a year that's fine by me at least we might get something out of our back-up PF


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Seed said:


> It wouldn't really hurt us since were not really losing anything at all, and you never know he might get revitalized, look at the Heat during the Finals the oldies came up big when it was needed. Plus would you want Webber on a team oh say like Spurs, Lakers, or some other playoff team.
> 
> If it's for like 2-3 million a year that's fine by me at least we might get something out of our back-up PF


Probably be the 1M minimum. He's already getting max money in Philly.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Imagine Webber as Dirk's tutor.

Imagine Dirk's assists going up.

Imagine Dirk becoming a more complete player.

Quit imagining and do it. :|


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Alright! LOL...

Cro with a nice game last night to show the league that he still has plenty of juice left in him.

Right now, I just don't want any other Western Conference team to get their hands on Webber. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I suppose this is what we all expected he would want. 



> NBA insiders, however, said the Mavericks were a long shot, at best, to make a serious run at Webber, *who has said he would like a larger role than what the Mavericks likely would be able to offer*.


Source


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I suppose this is what we all expected he would want.


If that's his attitude, then I have no worries. I just don't want him to play for any of the "real" contenders in the Western Conference.

If he doesn't like what Dallas has to offer, then he probably won't like what most of these teams would offer.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, he's most likely going to be looking at the same role on any of the contenders out West.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ninjatune said:


> I suppose this is what we all expected he would want.
> 
> 
> Source


*Screams I told you so, walks out and slams door behind him*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> *Screams I told you so, walks out and slams door behind him*


*Screams MY FINGER!!!!*


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Screams MY @SS!!!!!!*

/just becasue everyone else was


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> *Screams MY @SS!!!!!!*


I really don't want to know why your rear end was involved... especially with your new avatar.

:biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't see why he'd go to the Mavs. They'd have a logjam with Webber, Dirk, Diop, and Damp. PT and role would be issues.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> I don't see why he'd go to the Mavs. They'd have a logjam with Webber, Dirk, Diop, and Damp. PT and role would be issues.


There has been couple games that Damp and Diop combine for 25-30 minutes....

There would be very few games like this, but AJ wants him primarily coming off the bench, ie. Stackhouse.

It's too bad he doesn't want to just chase a ring. LOL...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> It's too bad he doesn't want to just chase a ring. LOL...


I understand a guy wanting to play as long as he can...

...but I wish he would consider his legacy, contributing to a championship by mentoring a guy like Dirk. Imagine if Dirk's game blossomed under Webber's influence - he could walk away from the game with the knowledge he made a lasting impression on the league. 

Or do guys think like that anymore? :thinking2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Or do guys think like that anymore? :thinking2:


Not since the Jurassic era.... :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Not since the Jurassic era.... :biggrin:


Come to think of it, that ostrich looks as though he could fit right in. :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Lol @ mentoring. I doubt CWebb's gonna be mentoring Dirk...they used to have playoff battles against each other...they're too close together age and generation-wise.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Come to think of it, that ostrich looks as though he could fit right in. :biggrin:


Assuming he would get his head out of the gound....


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

I doubt seriously Cuban is stupid enough to bring him in.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

KJay said:


> I doubt seriously Cuban is stupid enough to bring him in.


You must not remember a little acquisition by the name of Antione _"I'm now fat and out of shape" "Shimmy"_ Walker.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Absolutely NOT!!!!!!Keep him away from North Texas.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

No No No No No Nnnnnnnnoooooooooo


Doug Christie Anyone???!!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> The Detroit Pistons are close to reaching an agreement with free agent forward Chris Webber, according a Detroit Free Press report.


link

They seem to have a plug-n-play system for big men, so it might work. The nice thing is if he goes there, the Western Conference isn't effected - whether he's a good or not.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Now that VeN brought it up, let's bring back Doug Christie and forget about Webber. :biggin:

I love what Charles Barkley said about Webber last night after the TNT double header. I couldn't believe myself in agreement with Charles, but I was!

He suggested for Webber to stay in the East, where he stand a good chance to shine. If he had made a move to the west, Timmy, Dirk, Boozer, Amare, and others will eat him alive. DET needs him to make a good push, and NJ could be a nice fit for him as well.

Kidd, VC, and Webber would be pretty scary......


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Since I brought up Kidd, I didn't realize he's had 82 triple-doubles in his career.....

That's a full regular season of triple-doubles!!!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Since I brought up Kidd, I didn't realize he's had 82 triple-doubles in his career.....
> 
> That's a full regular season of triple-doubles!!!












:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I agree with Charles and Bray. Webber's not gonna be able to consistently start in the west, but he'd be good off the bench. Its funny how the perception went from him only getting 10-15, therefore being good anywhere, to wondering what team he could start on...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

His experience would definitely pay off for someone under the right circumstances; keeping him in the game plan without asking too much of him would be the only challenge.


----------

